# Italian Land Registry



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

I need to know whether a property I was part owner of for a number of years has changed hands recently, i.e. been sold or transferred owner within the last three years.

In the UK this is easy. Anyone can go onto the UK land registry site and look up everything free. 

As usual not so in Italy, where to access the castato (land registry) database for "cadastral data" you need a Notaio or Geometra to do this, or if you have a Codice Ficale (which I don't currently) plus pay a fee or taxes to request the information..

Does anyone know of a quicker / cheaper / free way of obtaining this information?


Many thanks in anticipation.


----------

